# Help dog hairs which cylinder vacuum is best to buy



## pipsqueak55 (Aug 14, 2008)

*
Hi members really need help, we have a labrador that sheds pet hair, can anyone recommend a cylinder vacuum that is best for getting rid of them, i really cant afford a Dyson animal so my budget is no more than £120 any pet owners will know why i need a model that can do the job well!! Thanks Pipsqueak*


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

we have a collie who shed hair all year in bundles the best one i find is a Henry with out bag good suction and reasonably priced on the net


----------



## cocoa (Feb 28, 2008)

We have 2 hairy Italian Spinone and find a Miele Caqt and Dog cleaner works a treat.


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

cocoa said:


> We have 2 hairy Italian Spinone and find a Miele Caqt and Dog cleaner works a treat.


Same here (apart from our dogs are Border Terriers).


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Get a Furminator for the lab it will make a huge difference a grooming wonder tool absolutely amazing. Clear the hair at source less tpo go on the floor lot easier to clean.


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

Henry worked for us,springer spaniel and white long haired cat.But best think we ever did was bin the carpets and put down laminated floor.Just sweep it ,hoover the rug,wipe it over when dirty.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

The best vacuum for animal hairs is the Miele Cat and Dog, it beat the Dyson in most Which magazine tests.
As we have two Siamese cats that shed hair constantly we need a good vacuum so spent £180 on one. I then inadvertently lost the main poles which rendered it useless. We looked on Ebay and bought an almost new one for £30. We had hardly begun to use it when the original parts were found behind a curtain. We now have an upstairs Miele and a downstairs Miele which is a real luxury.
Answer... have a look for a good second hand Miele Cat and Dog. They really do work.
Alan


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Another vote for the Miele Cat & Dog - it sure picks up all the shed fur from our Labrador. A previous Dyson could hardly cope!

Colin


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

we had a Dirt devil, 230volts but a small hand held model.

cabby


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

cocoa said:


> We have 2 hairy Italian Spinone and find a Miele Caqt and Dog cleaner works a treat.


Same here - bet machine we've had and very reliable. We tred 2 different types of Dyson before getting the Miele.


----------



## mcpezza (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi.

It has to be a Miele Cat & Dog, cylinder or upright model. Bags are best, suction returns to 100% each time the bag is replaced.

www.miele.co.uk/vacuum-cleaners

Shameless plug...I work for them!

Regards

Mike


----------



## cocoa (Feb 28, 2008)

As previously posted for the Miele I also recommend the furminator to help with the undercoat, (Amazon have them at a good price) I wish they had been around years ago when we had a lab.


----------



## buffallobill (Sep 28, 2007)

we use a 10 year old dirt devil, sucks everything up, 
very handy for stairs carpets as well.
cos no matter what you do the hairs are back within a day. :lol:


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Another vote for the Miele Cat & Dog.


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

Definately recommend the furminator, having two very hairy Pugs, the hair volume has halfed since using it. Got it for less than half price on ebay.


Patty


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Zoom Groom is also very good for grooming out hair with the added bonus that the dog loves it!


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

cocoa said:


> We have 2 hairy Italian Spinone and find a Miele Caqt and Dog cleaner works a treat.


 Morning all, We hve same for our jackrussel but they are pricey.

norm


----------

